# Perdido Pass Speck



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Went to the pass to try the pompano but this guy showed up. 5#


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

That was a special speck for tide fans. Nice fish!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE trout :thumbsup:
I haven't seen many like that around the pass in a while!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Pier#R I caught one one the pier the other day but he wasn't quite that big.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish. Ugly shirt !!!! :thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

nice fish. ugly hat and shirt:thumbup:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That is a hog of a fish. Great job, great outfit to get slimy with fish guts. Save the good Auburn clothes for wearing to important places.


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice fish!! What you catch him on, lure, bait? How long was he, weight?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Live shrimp, was actually fishing for pompano. I don't own a piece of orange clothing.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Didn't weigh him but he was close to 6#. I caught one off the pier a couple of days later that weighted 4 but wasn't anywhere close to this one


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

auburn fan would have to pay somebody else to catch a fish


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL I don't have any blue and orange at my house either. Nice speck


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Real Nice Speck!


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

RTR! nice speck.


----------



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know how you caught anything with that shirt on . . . just kidding !

That is a nice Speck . . I have caught a lot of big ones just inside the pass

Thanks for sharing


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

my3nme said:


> Live shrimp, was actually fishing for pompano. I don't own a piece of orange clothing.


My kind of guy. Save the orange for the ******** on road crew!


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep, damn fine fishing outfit if you ask me. Be sure you keep something orange around if you have to take a slam behind the dunes.


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice Speck! I live in OB and caught some monsters in the pass back in February around the rocks.


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice Speck! I live in OB & fish the pass alot. I caught some monster Specks back in February around the rocks. Congrats on that one.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Fishing is getting better. Friend caught his limit of specks today and a few slot redfish. Croakers starting to show up. Did I say Roll Tide?


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice fish


----------

